# The "Weber Cats" Slingshots



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The Weber Cats line of slingshots were synomonus with innovation.

They had: rotating prongs, tapered tubes, smaller pouch, ergonomic handle with palm swell, swiveling padded wrist brace, canted handle

( shooting at a 45 degree angle was very popular back then like "Gangstah" is now).

Add ons included an ammo chamber, and stabilizers-there was even talk of a holster.

They came out in the early 80's. There were 3 types. The Wildcat, The Bobcat, and the Lynx. The Lynx was a Bobcat with an exotic wood handle.

The Wildcat and Bobcat are pictured here. Priced in 1982 as $15 for the Wildcat, $40 for the Bobcat and $50 for the Lynx.

Designed by Rodney Wolf, they were a huge leap in slingshot technology. Mr. Wolf had psuedo tapered tubes as early as 1975!

He was a real innovator. The real actual tapered tubes came out sometime between 1978-1980.

I actually never shot a fresh pair of Rodney's tapered tubes but people I spoke to that did, said they were the best they ever shot.

A great line of slingshots for sure!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Those have got to be about the coolest slingshots ever made. Awesome that you own them.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

State of the art then, and still pretty edgy!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

That is really cool


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Love it! There's one on the auction site right now for 250!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Very cool. Maybe that's where Trumark got the idea for rotating prongs.*


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome Slingshots Gary as always! Definitely cutting edge boasting 450fps. Love it!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah Joe, they tended to add on a few FPS in those old ads but others have told me those tubes were excellent and fast.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

wow, cool looking frames!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Geez Gary, these in-depth 'vintage' posts are interesting. Thanks for being the Forum historian (Gopher too) and for bringing all this to light, your enthusiasm is contagious. I'm guessing there's a lot more to come. * :thumbsup:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah it's fun Alfred! Mr. Gopher( Dan ) really came up with the idea. I think it adds a lot to the forum as far as interest, history etc. There is more to come too!!!!


----------



## Emily55041 (May 25, 2020)

Hello! I have one of the bobcats like this brand new in box and was wondering if you happened to know what they are valued at? Thanks!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Emily55041 said:


> Hello! I have one of the bobcats like this brand new in box and was wondering if you happened to know what they are valued at? Thanks!


I sent you a PM Emily.


----------

